# turbocharged dual carbs?



## jxforxjeff (Jun 23, 2004)

i know espirt used a setup with their dellorto carbs enabling them to use a turbo charger. 
im exploring options for my rebuild on my 16v.
never worked with carbs before, just FI. any help or links to sites, pictures...anything. conversation is good too. i just need some basic help


----------



## jxforxjeff (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (jxforxjeff)*

awww, bump dudes.


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (jxforxjeff)*

Check out a thread that I made in this forum about carbing a 16v.
heres pics:
http://www.scirocco16v.com/gal...1.htm


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (weg786)*

From what I understand you can't pressurize carbs as they'll blow out seals.


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (vtgti)*

never seen it on a dub...

_Quote, originally posted by *vtgti* »_From what I understand you can't pressurize carbs as they'll blow out seals. 

lots of muscle cars have blowers feeding carbs, and they seem to hold up just fine


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

The trick is to rebuild the carbs to allow them to be pressurized if you want a blow through setup. Generally entails doing things like o-ringing the throttle shaft among other things. It would be much easier to just put an SDS or other stand alone system on it, and if you're crazy serious, you could always put a set of ITBs on the car too, with a custom plenum. Do some googling... "Weber DCOE blow through" and you may find what you're looking for. Depends if you want a draw through or blow through setup.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (RaceJetta)*

http://www.american-pi.com/cor....html 
and of course the aircooled dubs have been doing the DCOE turbo thang for a few decades now, kool?
http://www.vwtrendsweb.com/tech/0211vwt_turbo/


_Modified by the12for12 at 10:13 AM 11-4-2004_


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (the12for12)*

You have to build a box around the entire carb and pressurize the whole box, that way, the pressure on the outside of the carb is equal to the pressure inside the car and there will be no stress on any of the seals.


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

Here, most of the turbocharged cars are running carbs... Webber IDF 40, 44, 48... Brosol, weber 32-34.
Running high boost without problems.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

it would just be the loot to get a log mani made for a setup like 45 DCOE's.... it looks like those beetle setups run the carb right on the turbo








im interested, if not now than in the future...im still getting my carb setup up and running


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Those are draw thru sistems.
Here are some blow trhu sign carbs from Argentina.
With Brosol Carbs....
http://www.enfierrados.com/fierro4/Dsc00008.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...1.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...2.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/fierro4/golt1.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/fierro4/golt3.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/640...8.jpg
Using Weber Idf...
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...0.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...0.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...0.jpg
And a Golf with dual 50-50...
http://www.enfierrados.com/www...7.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/www...6.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/www...4.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/www...3.jpg


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Carlitos, 
post any other links regarding this conversion. The forum could benefit from South American TURBO TECHNOLOGY, kool?


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

i got outbid on these turbocaps.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_You have to build a box around the entire carb and pressurize the whole box, that way, the pressure on the outside of the carb is equal to the pressure inside the car and there will be no stress on any of the seals.

Duh.. Damn I am so stupid! Such a simple answer! Thanks for that idea. I don't know why I didn't think of that.










































,<- a six pack as a thank you.
Are there any problems with 44's not being able to provide the fueling I'd need? Also would there be an issue with positive pressure in the carb box pushing against the fuel flow in the lines make it run lean?


----------



## bigbodybimmer (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (jxforxjeff)*

never knew there were others interested in blow thru & draw thru carb/turbo set-ups. I you guys wait til spring my 20v turbo/45mm weber draw thru should be done. I live and die by old school carbs. My boy has a draw thru 4barrel carb set-up in his drag-bug and it has seen 9 sec. passes. This will be my first turbo set-up usually I go all motor with carbs. My last car was an yellow A1 rocco with dual 45 webers on a cross-flow 2.0 with high compression and it ran 12.98 on the motor...


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (bigbodybimmer)*











_Quote, originally posted by *bigbodybimmer* »_ My last car was an yellow A1 rocco with dual 45 webers on a cross-flow 2.0 with high compression and it ran 12.98 on the motor...









That was your car. 
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by the12for12 at 11:44 AM 11-30-2004_


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: turbocharged dual carbs? (bigbodybimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbodybimmer* »_never knew there were others interested in blow thru & draw thru carb/turbo set-ups.

Interested, man we're both in MD, send me your address whenever you need a hand, kool?

_Quote »_I you guys wait til spring my 20v turbo/45mm weber draw thru should be done.










_Quote »_ I live and die by old school carbs. My boy has a draw thru 4barrel carb set-up in his drag-bug and it has seen 9 sec. passes. 

pix or vids

_Quote »_ This will be my first turbo set-up usually I go all motor with carbs. 

Perfect. Work the bugs outta the system and post the recipe, kool?


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (vtgti)*

I can't explain in english very well, but i'll try.
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...0.jpg
Take a look at this pic, you can see that theres a hose (it has a carburetor jet in the middle) that goes into the carb hat that brings extra fuel for when the car is on boost, so it doesn't go lean. This is "managed" by a pressure swicht (set at "X" pressure), like the ones form air conditioners or frezzers, conected to a soleind that allows fuel to pass when the pressure swicht turns it on. 
The other way, is to tune the carb for when the car is at full boost, but when you go without turbo pressure the car is way rich.
I don't know if what i said makes sense in english, i'm still learning your language.


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

Dude, you speah great english! makes perfect sense. That mk3 golf looks awesome. Plenum is a work of art. I can translate. if you get tripped up, just post in spanish. I spent 2 yrs next door to you in Chile


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (2002maniac)*

i belive turbonetics sell the adapters for the carbs. my friend is using turbo webers on his turboII rx-7


----------

